# Trick question does anyone know who Louise Cooper is?



## KSeriphyn (Aug 16, 2006)

Because, to me, she's one of the best fantasy writers. I grew up on her books and still love to read them. There is a uniqueness to Louise's stories that still keeps me hooked.

The Time Master trilogy is my favourite.

xx

KS


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 16, 2006)

Why is this a trick question?  I've read some of her books; she's been around for a long time.  

In fact, I recently read _Mirage_.  It's one of her early books, but going by the others I've read, I think it's one of her best.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 16, 2006)

she's been around since the 70s i thik (judging by a pic i have of her in one of her books) and i have most of her books.  tho i had to get a lot of them on abebooks as the older ones are hard to find

i like her. she's not amazing, but she's readable, and some of her stuff has a sad touch to it. i don't like her weird obsition with viriginity in women tho! her women are always virgins, and always seem to exist in worlds where virginity is important, even when there is nothing in it to particularly reflect that. i do like that she has a lot of female characters. time master was great, a nice spin on the order/chaos thing (tho i remember being annoyed about a flaw in it that i saw. i think it was in the third series they had the chaos lords turn up and one of them was female, but that series was actually set BEFORE the time master ones (it was, from what i remember, how the chaos lords lost their position in the first place) and in the time master series all teh chaos gods were female and it was only in the series after that that the girl got in.

at least, that is if the last series is written as a prequel, which i am sure it was.

and little things like that bug me.

but yeah, she's been around for years. i've got most of her stuff. i like the sad/melancholy endings she gives. from girls who go mad, (summer witch) the to people who become spirits and stay together flying throug space (sacrament of night) to the guy who became the paradox book owner (book of paraodx) i thik her endings are just great. very rarely is it the marriage/babies that other people have. i liked the end of the indigo series a lot too. tho the series itself was weak and a bit bla, the ending was good. when she realises that the last demon was really the life she would have had.

ok so none of this means anything to anyone who hasn't read all her stuff, but yeah. i like her stuff. i think i like sacrament of night the best, tho i did like mirage a fair bit. i think i liked sacrament because of the romance of it. i hate fullfillment of romance, the coming together, i like the getting there best, and those two never really came together as  acouple, they really merged and became one. and i just thought that was lovely. i also loved the sadness of the mother, always mourning her lost faerie.


----------



## KSeriphyn (Aug 17, 2006)

the_faery_queen said:
			
		

> . i don't like her weird obsition with viriginity in women tho! her women are always virgins, and always seem to exist in worlds where virginity is important, even when there is nothing in it to particularly reflect that.


 
LOL! I never really took notice, but now that you think of it. Yeah, they were, weren't they? 

Then again, Cyllan and Tarod's lounge antics, well, I must admit that part slightly disturbed me.


----------



## Tau Zero (Aug 26, 2006)

I've only read the first 7 books of the Indigo series.  I remember liking them, but they did have a somewhat melancholy feel to them.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Aug 26, 2006)

i can't remember cyllan and tarod particularly. i do remember, she was a virgin! surprise! and i do remember she popped up in the prequel series, when she shouldt' have been there! i always felt bad for tarod. he was trying so hard, had that girl he loved, friends, and they all turned on him. it's not like it was his fault that he was who he was. that is  athing with louises work, that i like, that her characters do have that tragic element in them.

they were sad, the indigo series. but she had lost her family because she was too curious! the last one was teh saddest, i think. finding out that her ex fiance was her final demon. but i think i prefer her one off books  just more of the tragic nature i guess!


----------

